
A curated list of marketing tools - azazqadir
http://saijogeorge.com/best-marketing-tools/
======
anngrant
Thanks for sharing these absolutely useful resources! When it comes to
marketing, I prefer not to choose just one option. My marketing strategy
combines both online and offline marketing tools. I've recently tried to use
some printed ads by
[https://www.prestigeprint.biz/](https://www.prestigeprint.biz/) , and they
turned out to be absolutely effective:)

